# Still getting fault code 147 w/ Shark Injector...



## P.M. (Apr 15, 2002)

Tried installing 5 weeks ago and received 147 "DME Software Unknown" error code. Called BimmerToys.com, they called Turner Motorsports, called me back and said have dealer install latest software. Just paid $89 for BMW to update my car's computer, still get 147 error code. I called Turner Motorsports directly, they're going to call original manufacturer and get back to me. Just wondering, has anyone else had a similar problem? ('00 323Ci, manufactured 12/99)


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The instruction state that if that happens, then you have to send the shark back to turnermotorsport for analysis.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Reminds we of the time I tried to install a GIAC chip in my Audi A4 1.8T. Plugged it in and....nadda. Nothing worked, no power or anything. Tired everything imaginable to get it to work. No dice. Sent it back to the Tuner. They plugged the same chip into a car there and their car fired right up. They made sure everything tested correctly, and sent it back. Still didn't work. I ended up selling it to a kid with the exatc same model/year as me, and it worked fine. Bizzare.


----------

